# Post your Japanese bike here



## Dave Hickey

Moderators note: We are creating these threads for those that want to view bikes from a particular country...

_*This does not mean you cannot start a new thread with a picture of your favorite bike..*_.


We're a lose bunch here and consider all vintage bikes special...Consider this thread a one stop shop of Japanese bikes


----------



## Dave Hickey

My 3Renshos


----------



## Dave Hickey

Panasonic DX-4000


----------



## Dave Hickey

Panasonic Time Trial


----------



## Mapei

Dave, it's a good thing you only have three of them.


----------



## boneman

*Old, fixed and new*

3Rensho Katana, bought about ten years ago when they were not that expensive. Hickey's taken the forum to a new level of general understang for this marque. All DA including HF hubs which I purchased new in 1974.

Samson Keirin, bought about four years ago from an ex-keirin race in Japan. The quality of build and finish are all what one expects from Japanese steel.

Kalavinka custom, fitted and ordered Jan 2008, delivered to Shanghai just before the Olympics. Began amassing parts from then until I moved to Singapore 13 months later. Finally began the build starting the with wheels, a year ago. Due to a lot (200k air miles in 2010) of travel, the wheels took a few months to complete. Build was finally done in April, 2011. There was another delay as I realised I needed a 120mm DA quill stem but it's all sorted out and it's in heavy rotation on the weekend rides.


----------



## boneman

*Samson Pics*

some frame pics


----------



## boneman

*and some more*

Samson keirin


----------



## boneman

*Kalavinka pics*

frame pics


----------



## boneman

*More Kalavinka*

frame just arrived in Shanghai from Tokyo


----------



## boneman

*Finally built up*

It took the better part of forever....it's a great ride...


----------



## boneman

*Some more*

the comfort is superb but it's still stiff enough


----------



## boneman

*And the rest*

I've only just started riding the C40 again on the weekends but this is one great ride...I may get another Japanese custom. A friend of mine from work was in Tokyo and bought me a magazine catalog with custom builders. May look for one out of Tokyo again or Osaka. Interestingly enough, it appears that Nagasawa in Osaka is still building. Will have to find out. I've seen one road Nagasawa in my life. Hehe, maybe it's time to make it two. Zunow unfortunately is not building anymore and the people who have bought the business/name are not producing the same type of lugged steel that we've seen in the past. I'm still going up to Japan about once a quarter so there's time left.....


----------



## Oxtox

boneman said:


> frame pics


one of the coolest head badges I've seen...


----------



## OperaLover

*My 3Rensho*

1987 Katana with DA 74XX. Bought at the factory then in in Kashiwa-shi from Konno Shacho himself. I rode with him nearly every Sunday for two years from '86-88. Pic is from 7 years ago. I will try to post an updated picture. I also have jerseys that I keep meaning to post.


----------



## boneman

*Nice*

Nice bike. One rarely sees chrome on them. I heard they used to have weekend rides from the shop location but didn't realise that Konno-san rode them as well.


----------



## moschika

my 87 3Rensho Aerodynamic


----------



## Dave Hickey

Boneman, a ride with you is officially on my bucket list....we need to plan a get together...we both travel so much, I'm sure we can plan a get together somewhere in the world...:thumbsup:


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Early SRA 3Rensho


----------



## Dave Hickey

LejeuneCdM said:


> Early SRA 3Rensho


Beautiful...Is that a US import(serial number begin with an "A")?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*My Miyata group...*

1982 Miyata PRO, full Dura Ace AX group










































































1982 Miyata TEAM, full Dura Ace EX group



















































































1984 Univega Competizione, mostly Superbe Pro (basically a 1984 Miyata PRO frame)





































Group shots.





































Group shot showing rear brakes from front, Superbe Pro, DA AX, and DA EX.











1981 Koga-Miyata ProRacer, full Dura Ace EX




















1990 Miyata TEAM, full Dura Ace 7700


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Dave Hickey said:


> Beautiful...Is that a US import(serial number begin with an "A")?


It is. A574. I also owned A658 at one time.


----------



## Dave Hickey

LejeuneCdM said:


> It is. A574. I also owned A658 at one time.


you mind if I post this on my blog?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I'm curious about the white stickers at the top of the seat tube on Keirin bikes.
Is this a sticker identifying the racer, or that the bike has been approved by the race officials?


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Dave Hickey said:


> you mind if I post this on my blog?


You did a few days ago. Not that specific photo.

Lynn


----------



## Dave Hickey

Giro..........


----------



## Trevor Ash

Quattro_Assi_07, those are the nicest Miyata's I've seen. The last one posted has caught my eye. Do you know how many of those exist with that paint? It might very well be next on my list!


----------



## OperaLover

*Better pics of my Katana*

New seat, tape and levers. Will post jersey pics soon.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I love it


----------



## Richard

Quattro,

I had the stable-mate of your Univega Competizione - the full Dura Ace AX specced Super Strada in the metallic charcoal gray paint. I had been looking at the Competizione, but the AX fascinated me.

Stolen out of my garage circa 1985.

Love your stable as I have a personal connection to Univega/Ben Lawee's family through my job.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Trevor Ash said:


> Quattro_Assi_07, those are the nicest Miyata's I've seen. The last one posted has caught my eye. Do you know how many of those exist with that paint? It might very well be next on my list!


Thanks, its a nice ride. It gets more road time than my other Miyatas mainly due to the fact that I built it up with 9 speed DA 7700 components. I have no idea how many were made but it is a 1991 and I got it NOS in the box back in 1995 and didn't build it up until 2007.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Richard said:


> Quattro,
> 
> I had the stable-mate of your Univega Competizione - the full Dura Ace AX specced Super Strada in the metallic charcoal gray paint. I had been looking at the Competizione, but the AX fascinated me.
> 
> Stolen out of my garage circa 1985.
> 
> Love your stable as I have a personal connection to Univega/Ben Lawee's family through my job.


Thanks Richard.

I bought it mainly for the Miyata connection and the fact I didn't have any Superbe Pro 7 speed bikes in my stable. It get very little road time and as soon as I get my Zullo Special built up with Superbe Pro 8 speed, it will get even less. Yeah, I've got too many bikes but its hard to let any of them go... but they all still get riden, if only once a year for some.


----------



## sandman_os

Well I saved this 1981 Fuji Sports 12 from my friends shed. Would this be considered a Japanese or American bike.


----------



## the_don

boneman said:


> frame just arrived in Shanghai from Tokyo


Hey! I live down the street from the kalavinka workshop!

They make nice frames, will have to get one built someday.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Sorry, not retro  But there's no other "Japanese bike" thread!

New Nagasawa frame built in November of 2010. Red with rainbow sparkle. The usual components. Wheels borrowed from another bike (Campy Lamba Aero clincher rims on Phil high flange slotted hubs with DT swiss spokes)

Under a parking garage door with overhead tungten light at dusk. I love how well the dark blue sky reflected on the chrome.









Some day photos at the local track...


----------



## Heinz Heizer

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> 1982 Miyata PRO, full Dura Ace AX group




WOW,

Do you or anybody know a silver colour that would match to the matt finished 600ax crankset colour? 



Those qroup pictures are stunning!


----------



## stricht8

*My panasonic sport deluxe*

This bike is nothing special but is a true survivor. I'm the original owner as the bike was purchased in 1983 new for me by my parents for $300. It led a pampered life and has clocked no more than a few hundred miles. It is 100% original including tires and bar tape.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I have a soft spot for Panasonics... Great bike


----------



## stricht8

Thanks, it rides nice but I have unfortunately long outgrown it!


----------



## Third Son

boneman said:


> It took the better part of forever....it's a great ride...


Pardon my ignorance but what is this for? I also have it on my Panasonic.

Thanks.....


----------



## MiniVanMan

To place your chain onto so you can easily remove your rear wheel.


----------



## robc in wi

*3 Rensho Super Record Export*

I purchased this from Yellow Jersey in Madison WI in 1983. I was told by the salesguy that it was their show bike at the Las Vegas bike show. Came equipped with gold anodized Sun Tour Superbe 165mm cranks and hubs, Shimano 600 shifters, brakes, derailliers (sp), pedals, Araya Aero tubular rims, Cinelli bars and stem. Now I have Dura Ace 7400 shifters and ders, and wheelset from another bike (Appel). I raced in quite a few citizens crits and road races on this bike including several in Japan while stationed there in the USAF. Not a real looker like some of the bikes in this thread but I don't have the money to have Andy at Yellow Jersey do a restoration.


----------



## Dave Hickey

robc in wi said:


> I purchased this from Yellow Jersey in Madison WI in 1983. I was told by the salesguy that it was their show bike at the Las Vegas bike show. Came equipped with gold anodized Sun Tour Superbe 165 cm cranks and hubs, Shimano 600 shifters, brakes, derailliers (sp), pedals, Araya Aero tubular rims, Cinelli bars and stem. Now I have Dura Ace 7400 shifters and ders, and wheelset from another bike (Appel). I raced in quite a few citizens crits and road races on this bike including several in Japan while stationed there in the USAF. Not a real looker like some of the bikes in this thread but I don't have the money to have Andy at Yellow Jersey do a restoration.


Beautiful bike......It looks great


----------



## Third Son

*Ok OK*

Here is my lowly Sport LX I got from and architect who designed buildings on Wacker Drive in Chicago (a better story than the bike ). This thing was like brand new since he only rode it a few times...


----------



## boneman

*nice area*

I go to Akasaka every quarter for a couple of weeks so getting over there was pretty easy...


----------



## boneman

*Beautiful*

You don't need to do a resto....that bike is beautiful....






robc in wi said:


> I purchased this from Yellow Jersey in Madison WI in 1983. I was told by the salesguy that it was their show bike at the Las Vegas bike show. Came equipped with gold anodized Sun Tour Superbe 165mm cranks and hubs, Shimano 600 shifters, brakes, derailliers (sp), pedals, Araya Aero tubular rims, Cinelli bars and stem. Now I have Dura Ace 7400 shifters and ders, and wheelset from another bike (Appel). I raced in quite a few citizens crits and road races on this bike including several in Japan while stationed there in the USAF. Not a real looker like some of the bikes in this thread but I don't have the money to have Andy at Yellow Jersey do a restoration


----------



## boneman

*One of these days!!!*

I'm hoping that 2012 will be better...I said the same in 2010 and 2011, but planning the schedule already and it's shaping up as bad. Rest assured, it will happen!





Dave Hickey said:


> Boneman, a ride with you is officially on my bucket list....we need to plan a get together...we both travel so much, I'm sure we can plan a get together somewhere in the world...:thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipD

where do I find a bike like that in my size? 58cm ???


----------



## robc in wi

Thanks for the nice comments. I purposely took the pics from the good side, it has some dings and scratches compliments of United Airlines from a trip to Arizona back in 1984. It also has some rust on the top tube cable guides and less than perfect chrome on the fork. If you go to the Yellow Jersey website and do a little searching under the frame and paint link you will see a bike that is virtually identical to mine that has been totally restored. Frame stripped, dents filled, new old stock 3 Rensho labels etc... I'd love to do it but I imagine it would cost quite a bit. I rode it for the first time in about 5 years the other night, boy the 165 cranks really spin nice but riding on the hoods gets painful compared to my Shimano 9 speed stuff. Still, a really fun bike and I'm glad I hung onto it after almost 30 years.


----------



## smyuan7063

Here is my 3Rensho SR. Bought it in the mid 80s from Yellow Jersey, Madison WI. Shimano 600 drivetrain with Fir tubular rims.


----------



## Dave Hickey

smyuan7063 said:


> Here is my 3Rensho SRA. Bought it in the mid 80s from Yellow Jersey, Madison WI. Shimano 600 drivetrain with Fir tubular rims.


Perfection........outstanding photography too...


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Just got this 2 days ago. 1989 Centurion Ironman Master.. After a 30 mile shakedown ride today IMO, the Ironman Master is nothing short of phenomenal!!!!


----------



## hawker12

boneman said:


> I've only just started riding the C40 again on the weekends but this is one great ride...I may get another Japanese custom. A friend of mine from work was in Tokyo and bought me a magazine catalog with custom builders. May look for one out of Tokyo again or Osaka. Interestingly enough, it appears that Nagasawa in Osaka is still building. Will have to find out. I've seen one road Nagasawa in my life. Hehe, maybe it's time to make it two. Zunow unfortunately is not building anymore and the people who have bought the business/name are not producing the same type of lugged steel that we've seen in the past. I'm still going up to Japan about once a quarter so there's time left.....


Boneman this bike is ridiculously gorgeous. Just love how you've built it and I'm really in love with the color. Whew.


----------



## smyuan7063

*Singapore*



boneman said:


> 3Rensho Katana, bought about ten years ago when they were not that expensive. Hickey's taken the forum to a new level of general understang for this marque. All DA including HF hubs which I purchased new in 1974.
> 
> Samson Keirin, bought about four years ago from an ex-keirin race in Japan. The quality of build and finish are all what one expects from Japanese steel.
> 
> Kalavinka custom, fitted and ordered Jan 2008, delivered to Shanghai just before the Olympics. Began amassing parts from then until I moved to Singapore 13 months later. Finally began the build starting the with wheels, a year ago. Due to a lot (200k air miles in 2010) of travel, the wheels took a few months to complete. Build was finally done in April, 2011. There was another delay as I realised I needed a 120mm DA quill stem but it's all sorted out and it's in heavy rotation on the weekend rides.


boneman, if you are still in Singapore we should go out for a ride together on our 3Renshos. I live on the west side so I usually do the Mandai loop but every Sunday morning I also do the East Coast Park-Changi Village stretch.


----------



## sir duke

My Makino commuter.

View attachment 244482


----------



## Dave Hickey

I've always loved that bike......


----------



## jwgd

Gotta throw my hat in the ring on this one. Mid to Late 80's Japanese bikes are the best value in cycling IMO.

Nishiki









Sho-Gun with a DIY repaint.


----------



## nov0798

Here is my old Bridgestone. Sorry the pics arent that great.

https://picasaweb.google.com/nov0798/BridgestoneBike


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Maruishi Aerolite BRC*

Was hoping someone in this forum could help me identify this bike, it looks like a late '80's Triathlon bike made for the Japan home market. What I have came with Shimano Exage Sport everything and had the BioPace SIS. It says on a sticker "Japan's Finest Bike for BRC" and another that looks like an international triathlon symbol of swimming, biking and running. Every other part on the bike is high quality, Nitto stem and bars, Laprade seat post, Araya rims with Exage hubs, Tange fork and head bearings, Ishiwata EXO frame, and amazingly - every bolt and nut on the bike is a labeled jewel cast polished part. Anyway, you might be able see from the pic a lot of parts have changed since I got it and even more since that was taken so I will take better pictures this weekend of the details that it came with originally.


----------



## MerlinDS

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Just got this 2 days ago. 1989 Centurion Ironman Master.. After a 30 mile shakedown ride today IMO, the Ironman Master is nothing short of phenomenal!!!!



I have that same bike in the early 90's, loved it. Even did some tri's on it, smooth and pretty fast back then


----------



## foto

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Just got this 2 days ago. 1989 Centurion Ironman Master.. After a 30 mile shakedown ride today IMO, the Ironman Master is nothing short of phenomenal!!!!


Black scrotum?


----------



## sanrensho

Tucson_2011 said:


> Was hoping someone in this forum could help me identify this bike, it looks like a late '80's Triathlon bike made for the Japan home market. What I have came with Shimano Exage Sport everything and had the BioPace SIS. It says on a sticker "Japan's Finest Bike for BRC" and another that looks like an international triathlon symbol of swimming, biking and running. Every other part on the bike is high quality, Nitto stem and bars, Laprade seat post, Araya rims with Exage hubs, Tange fork and head bearings, Ishiwata EXO frame, and amazingly - every bolt and nut on the bike is a labeled jewel cast polished part. Anyway, you might be able see from the pic a lot of parts have changed since I got it and even more since that was taken so I will take better pictures this weekend of the details that it came with originally.


I can explain a bit about this. My dad used to work at BRC, which was a Canadian company that made bikes under its own brand, but was also an importer and distributor for Maruishi bikes. I would assume that your bike at one point came through BRC's offices/warehouse in Vancouver, BC. I don't know about the extent of BRC's distribution, but I always thought of them as a local brand primarily distributing in BC or Canada.

Interesting to see your bike make it down to Tucson. Those Maruishi bikes were very nice. I had one in a similar color to yours, although not as nice of a model.

On a slightly related note, I just noticed this gold-plated Maruishi showroom frame that was listed on eBay:

Maruishi 18K gold plated & carbon bike (frame set) | eBay


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Maruishi Aerolite BRC*



sanrensho said:


> Interesting to see your bike make it down to Tucson. Those Maruishi bikes were very nice. QUOTE]
> 
> Ah! BRC was a company! Yes, that opens some research items in Google. Still, this is an odd bike to me but perhaps it was a custom order - one of a team set. The only thing the Asian exchange student I bought it from told me was that his dad's company team raced bikes just like this (or this one did? English not so good) in the Mt Fuji summit race. It looks like it might be a 1988 model from the date code on the Exage Sport items. Thanks, this bike was quite a mystery for a long time to me.


----------



## sanrensho

Tucson_2011 said:


> sanrensho said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing the Asian exchange student I bought it from told me was that his dad's company team raced bikes just like this (or this one did? English not so good) in the Mt Fuji summit race.
> 
> 
> 
> He must have meant "just like this." The BRC markings would make it an export bike, rather than a domestic bike.
> 
> I owned a Maruishi bike myself through my dad's work. My first nice bike after the (too big) black Nishiki that was my previous bike. Similar sky/baby blue to yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kuma601

Pics of the Mrs. Centurion Le Mans:










































What I'd like to find to round this out is a clean 600EX 165mm crankset.
I haven't looked into it, but swapping the Exage shifter internals into the 600EX SIS levers.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I like the bar set up......nice


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Maruishi Aerolite BRC*

Lousy lighting in the pic, but there is the bike I am taking on the El Tour de Tucson. Finally done tinkering with it, put all the parts I have collected over the years since I bought it. Just weighed it today at the bike shop - 23.1 lbs - ain't gonna get much lighter than that and certainly not before I am below 180lbs myself. Ultegra brakes, hubs, 10speed cassette 11-28T and chain, TruaTiv 7075-T6 53-39T chainrings, and Mavic Open Pro wheels. Left a lot of the original pieces it came with on it because there really isn't much better quality available that looks this good to me. Really smooth and quiet, finally got what I wanted into it, and it is all properly adjusted for me and the road.


----------



## Tucson_2011

*Floor lamp*

Yeah, that is a floor lamp made of Schwinn chrome fenders and crank cups in the background,... hope nobody on this forum has been looking for any of those cause a lot of them went into it,... It was made by a clever guy down at Bicas, the local nonprofit bike shop.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

foto said:


> Black scrotum?


??? didn't understand the question..


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Kuma601 said:


> Pics of the Mrs. Centurion Le Mans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd like to find to round this out is a clean 600EX 165mm crankset.
> I haven't looked into it, but swapping the Exage shifter internals into the 600EX SIS levers.


Cool looking Centurion Le Mans... :thumbsup:


----------



## abarth

*84 Specialized Allez*

built by Miyata


----------



## Dave Hickey

abarth said:


> built by Miyata


Stunning........beautiful bike


----------



## stelvio1925

*My wife's Centurion LeMans*










































We bought it new in the late 80's. Now my daughter's daily campus ride.


----------



## Kuma601

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Cool looking Centurion Le Mans... :thumbsup:


Thanks.

stelvio1925 nice to see a twin.  Is yours also a 650C wheeled version? Looks like it. 
I've been hunting for some of the later 600 gruppo bits.


----------



## stelvio1925

Kuma601 said:


> ....stelvio1925 nice to see a twin.  Is yours also a 650C wheeled version? Looks like it.
> I've been hunting for some of the later 600 gruppo bits.


Yes, indeed, it has 650c wheels, original Exage cranks, but swapped the bio pace rings out. The 105 & 600 bits came off one of my old bikes.


----------



## quikrick1

*Gas Pipe SHOGUN*

Wow man, You guys have some serious COOL bikes!! Here is a lower (lowest) level Shogun, Hi Ten. Turned Single Speed. I sold it to a friend of a friend of a friend... for $50.00 bucks. Problem is... "I'll pay you Friday, when I get paid" he said... never saw him again! I should have seen that coming.


----------



## rodneyleon

*3Rensho built Specialized Allez*

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the American thread. I bought this
not knowing anything about the history or connection to 3Rensho. The owner had no idea what he had either, as he was happy for the $100 
for a bike with flat tires that hadn't been ridden in 15+ years. I"m sparing you the before 
photo with the saddle slammed and Scott aero bars pointing skyward.


----------



## foto

3rensho built allez???


----------



## Dave Hickey

rodneyleon said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the American thread. I bought this
> not knowing anything about the history or connection to 3Rensho. The owner had no idea what he had either, as he was happy for the $100
> for a bike with flat tires that hadn't been ridden in 15+ years. I"m sparing you the before
> photo with the saddle slammed and Scott aero bars pointing skyward.


Wow...very nice....that's a real one......


----------



## Dave Hickey

foto said:


> 3rensho built allez???


yep..

3Rensho: Specialized Allez- 3Rensho built


----------



## foto

Wow, who knew? I like that fork crown.


----------



## hawker12

Wow...love those 'barn find" stories. Sweet.


----------



## rodneyleon

Yeah, I was pretty jazzed to find out what it was. The chain rings and wheelset braking
surfaces had virtually no wear, so I switched them out with stuff I had layng 
around before riding it. That's what's in the picture. One of the few bikes I regret selling,
as I probably won't see another one......


----------



## bane

My new to me Miyata 912. Rides like a dream and has lots of nice details like a chain hanger and internal cable routing.


20111229-Miyata 912-3-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr


20111229-Miyata 912-31-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice....those frame are getting hard to find....I would love to have one.


----------



## didittelove

Just acquired a Panasonic racing bike from a collector who intended to restore it but somehow never did. Bike use to belong from a Japanese rider from the Cheblo Artnature team. Serial number indicate it's from 1995. This seems to be an odd custom due to the OS toptube and chromed straight fork specificed by the original owner (collector says Japanese rider has a penchant for the Colnago Master Light/Olympic, hence the chromed straight fork).

I intend to restore this frameset starting with a professional respray of the exact paint scheme(touch up won't do due to many scratches).

Sorry still cant post pictures as recently joined and need at least 10 posts to do so. Pics will come later I guess.:blush2:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*Nice bike...*



bane said:


> My new to me Miyata 912. Rides like a dream and has lots of nice details like a chain hanger and internal cable routing.
> 
> 
> 20111229-Miyata 912-3-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20111229-Miyata 912-31-2.jpg by peter.thedrake, on Flickr


:thumbsup: Your 912 looks in excellent condition. Very nice! I'm a bit of a Miyata collector myself, having more than a few in my stable of bikes. All of mine are prior to the internal cable routing but all do have the chain hangers. Makes changing the wheel a little easier. Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## SevensRacer

rodneyleon said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the American thread. I bought this
> not knowing anything about the history or connection to 3Rensho. The owner had no idea what he had either, as he was happy for the $100
> for a bike with flat tires that hadn't been ridden in 15+ years. I"m sparing you the before
> photo with the saddle slammed and Scott aero bars pointing skyward.


Cool bike. Specialized made a modern version of this: Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Double Steel

I am currently using a 1976 Sakae Ringyo Gran Course - I'll post a pic when I get the time


----------



## Dave Hickey

There is an Allez on eBay right now...It's hard to tell from the crappy pics but I think it's a 3Rensho Allez..The head tube lugs look long and tapered..... I wish it had the original fork...

Specialized Allez Road Bike 56cm | eBay


----------



## djmuff

There are some great bikes in this thread- Japanese bikes are gorgeous. 

Here's a new one to me- anyone ever heard of Sakata? Made in Japan, Champion #2 tubing.
This one is a Sakata 2500, a sport tourer I guess, with a triple up front and Suntour components. Pretty ho-hum bike... but it's still Japanese.

View attachment 248686


----------



## Davefromaine

*Fuji Berkeley*

Here's my single-speed I bought from a bike messenger - he obviously had a bigger motor than I do pushing a 50/18!

I don't use it on the serious hill days.


----------



## nelzbikes

My Matsuri fixie.


----------



## cristinapilar

I have a Takara will post some pics soon !


----------



## atpjunkie

*with 3 of them*



Dave Hickey said:


> My 3Renshos


set one up for the track and ride it as it was intended

love yer bikes dave


----------



## atpjunkie

*those are the old*



Dave Hickey said:


> Panasonic Time Trial


Moscow TT bars

loved those


----------



## atpjunkie

*Jeebus*



SevensRacer said:


> Cool bike. Specialized made a modern version of this: Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Double Steel
> 
> I am currently using a 1976 Sakae Ringyo Gran Course - I'll post a pic when I get the time


looks my size

sweetttttttt


----------



## atpjunkie

*there was a 60 cm Nagasawa Track bike*

I wanted on ebay
price was just too high


----------



## Dave Hickey

atpjunkie said:


> set one up for the track and ride it as it was intended
> 
> love yer bikes dave


I hear you.....The black one is easily converted by removing the brake and lever... I'd have to use a smaller cog and shorter chain.....


----------



## foto

Does drilling a hole in the crown of what is ostensibly an irreplaceable fork hurt the bike's overall value?


----------



## Dave Hickey

foto said:


> Does drilling a hole in the crown of what is ostensibly an irreplaceable fork hurt the bike's overall value?


It depends on the buyer.....If someone wanted a true track bike, yes....If not, it's an advantage....If I were to sell these bikes today(I'm not), the highest bidder would likely be in Japan or Indonesia....both of which, riders use brakes...


----------



## foto

Good to know. I have wondered if I would get a road fork for the gucci track bike (i don't currently own) or drill the track fork. Using a road fork would be a shame but I have winced at the thought of drilling a track fork. Hopefully when my sweet frame comes around, someone else will have already done the dirty work, and I won't have to make that tough call.


----------



## SevensRacer

*1976 Sakae Ringyo Gran Course*

This is a photo of my bike - a 1976 Sakae Ringyo Gran Course. 

My father bought this bike in 1976 for $370, as he, for a while, became a fan of the Tour de France. However, like a lot people, he lost interest and the bike became more of a decoration in our house. Little did I know that I would eventually be using this bike today 

The parts and components are from Shimano (600), SilverStar and Sakae Ringyo. Approximate weight is around 23 lbs.

I use this bike for training and exercise (and a bit of "street" racing). Cornering is very stable. I have pushed hard on downhills with fast, +35 mph high-speed corners and it stays firmly planted, with no signs of any sudden oversteer. I have even raced against a few cyclists using modern, high-priced road bikes (a Madone 6.9, Fuji Altamira 2.0 and Felt F5) and was surprised to have kept up and even leaving them behind.

Considering that this bike is 36 years, it's not bad for an old-timer.


----------



## Bridgestone

My wife's old bike;
<img src="https://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww261/tomslawns/SAM_0472.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## RB1Pro

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> 1982 Miyata PRO, full Dura Ace AX group


Very nice, well-kept Miyatas. I have a Team Miyata as well, however, I do use my Bridgestone RB-1 abit more. I'll post some photos soon!


----------



## RB1Pro

One other thing: I am planning to replace my tires. What tires would you guys recommend that have gumwalls, but have excellent grip? I love sticky tires, but also love the vintage look of gumwall tires.


----------



## JML




----------



## bluesekai

SevensRacer said:


> This is a photo of my bike - a 1976 Sakae Ringyo Gran Course.
> 
> My father bought this bike in 1976 for $370, as he, for a while, became a fan of the Tour de France. However, like a lot people, he lost interest and the bike became more of a decoration in our house. Little did I know that I would eventually be using this bike today
> 
> The parts and components are from Shimano (600), SilverStar and Sakae Ringyo. Approximate weight is around 23 lbs.
> 
> I use this bike for training and exercise (and a bit of "street" racing). Cornering is very stable. I have pushed hard on downhills with fast, +35 mph high-speed corners and it stays firmly planted, with no signs of any sudden oversteer. I have even raced against a few cyclists using modern, high-priced road bikes (a Madone 6.9, Fuji Altamira 2.0 and Felt F5) and was surprised to have kept up and even leaving them behind.
> 
> Considering that this bike is 36 years, it's not bad for an old-timer.


I love seeing old timers like this. There's something to be said about caring for things so they last (or ignoring them...whatever the case...at least it wasn't disposed of or left outside to rot). 

Very nice!


----------



## JaeP

Luff Rodneyleon's 3rensho Allez (looks like my size too!).

1. My Commuter
2. Race bike
3. '86 Allez SE
4. Pretendamount


----------



## jman0000

Got this baby off CL for 2 hundies. All I did was clean a few years worth of dust off her and put air in the tires and rode! Brakes and shift perfectly and wheels are true. She rides like a dream and really soaks up bumps. Handles like a force. What an awesome machine. Can you tell I've got the bug?

Anyway, got her bc I got tired being left in the dust on the bridges for my weekly group 20-miler while riding my new FS Kona Hei Hei 29er! Some of you might think I should've paid less. Don't bother mentioning it bc she was a great buy IMO. Don't worry, zebra tape will be gone soon


----------



## Bridgestone

*89 Kestrel 200SC*

<img src="https://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww261/tomslawns/SAM_0483.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<img src="https://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww261/tomslawns/SAM_0484.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## SevensRacer

*I agree!*



bluesekai said:


> I love seeing old timers like this. There's something to be said about caring for things so they last (or ignoring them...whatever the case...at least it wasn't disposed of or left outside to rot).
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks for the compliment! 

I definitely agree with your comment - many things can last a long time (or even forever) if they are properly cared for. If I maintain the way my father cared for this bike, I bet my future kids may still see and even use this bike as well.


----------



## Fivethumbs

Here is my 1986 Ironman. Converted from 6 speed 6207 to NOS RSX 8 speed. I used a NOS 600 tri-color crank because I did not like the aesthetics of the RSX crank. Cinelli 66-44 bars with 130 mm Cinelli XA stem.

I am probably most comfortable on this bike. It rides great and handles great. I once had a 1989 Ironman Master with tri-color 600 and for some reason this 1986 version works better for me. It feels like the geometry may be different and the construction looks like it might have been made in a different factory. I heard a rumor the first Ironman bikes were made by Panasonic. This bike has a lot of similarities with other Panasonics I have seen from the same era. Who knows?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice....I've always loved that frame.....


----------



## kit352

My 86 Panasonic Team America. Got it for nothing last year. Completely original at the time including the tires. Was sitting in a basement for the last few decades. I replaced the tires, replaced and saved the original turbo seat, new cheapy pedals that i like and have logged about 1800 miles on it. It was nearly mint when i got it but its starting to wear out some stuff now. Full dura-ace pkg is still going strong but i fear the frame may need a repaint in the next few years. Im also tossing around the idea of getting some modern rims because the glued on tires are less than ideal on the roads i ride on.
This pic is from when i picked it up. Ill try to get some more detailed pics tomorrow before i go out for a ride.


----------



## wooglin

Another 3Rensho Allez. '84 to as far as I've been able to figure. Lousy pic.


----------



## Pauly Mac

*1982 Miyata 1000*

A friend got me this frame off of ebay. I built it up with a mixture of old and new parts, some were original like the Dia Compe cantis, seat post and racks. The rear wheel, cranks, chainwheels, brake levers and stem are new from Velo Orange. The shifters and Microshift derailers are new from Rivendell. The 8 speed casset and chain are from REI. All the rest are used parts I I had laying around or were given to me by friends. I really like the way it rides. I'll ring it outin July on a self supported tour from Astoria Oregon down the coast to the SF Bay area 800+miles!


----------



## atpjunkie

*does Sky of velocult*



Dave Hickey said:


> you mind if I post this on my blog?


own that bike? If not, he has one just like it


----------



## Glynis27

*1986 Fuji Club*

Just picked this bike up last week and rode it to work. Loved it. Only needed to change the rear tire, saddle and pedals. Will be getting a longer stem, slightly wider bars, saddle, tires and a complete overhaul in the coming weeks. Everything appears original. Should clean up nicely!


----------



## hawker12

Very nice! Hard to tell from the pics, is that fork painted grey or is it chrome?

What do we know about that tubing? Any idea if this was a top end bike or somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Glynis27

Thanks.
Catalog says the fork is chromed. Looks to me like it has a clear coat over it. Crown looks painted grey. I'll find out more when I start to work on it.

This bike was not top of the line. More in the high-mid range. The Opus and Team were above it. It rides very nicely though and the price was good.
http://classicfuji.com/1986_04_ClubFuji_Page.htm


----------



## Trower

My newly rebuilt Bridgestone 600! Just got back from a nice 35 miler with her


----------



## roninsteez

Would anybody know if a sebring superlight is a Murray bike or nishiki?


----------



## Fuzzboxvoodoo

*Old School Shogun*

Hey All,
New to Road Bike and thought I would dive in and post some pics of my 58cm Shogun Shimano 600 Arabesque road bike that I have had since high school,It moved around with me out of state and back and now at the age of 44 I decided to use it for some mini triathalons that I have been doing.Last year I bought new tires and tubes and regreased the bearings to find that the BB bearings were shot along with the rear hub bearings so after alot of Ebay and craigslist purchases I have settled on a Mavic Helium Wheelset and just replaced the BB with a good used set.
The bike is a little small for me I should be on a 60cm but I purchased a longer neck and raised the seat post to the max line and I feel very comfortable on the 58cm.
Anyway here are a few pics of a working restoration in progress,I need the bike every friday night so I am doing my best to not go to crazy with this.
Steve
View attachment 259642


View attachment 259643


View attachment 259644


View attachment 259645


View attachment 259646


----------



## tenzero1

Here is my 83' Fuji Supreme all original.


----------



## tidi

anyone have a modern/current made Japanes built frame to show?


----------



## tidi

tidi said:


> anyone have a modern/current made Japanes built frame to show?


sorry my mistake. just saw what thread this is posted in.


----------



## MattC555

1987 Lotus Challenger SX. American company, but all Japanese parts.


----------



## tarwheel2

What a bunch of beautiful bikes in this thread. Still looking for a good deal on a nice old Japanese frame in my size. They're not as easy to find as they were a few years ago, and I regret passing up on a few bargains.


----------



## Elev12K

Panasonic PR-6000 VE-3-91 

Viatchelav Ekimov's 3rd bike for the 1991 season

pics follow when I have reached more than 10 posts


----------



## Elev12K




----------



## Elev12K

1980 Koga-Miyata FullPro-L

Picture shows the setup by the previous owner. Now it is one of my projects to rebuild it with more correct specs, including skinwall tires, Concor seat, fresh hoods and so on. I will also opt for Dura-Ace cranks with conventional threading.










The FullPro-L was one step up from the FullPro (equivilent to Team Miyata).


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Billy B. Childish said:


> Nothing special, sorry I don't have a decent camera, it is actually a handsome frame, despite all the crap I built it with.
> 
> 1972 Fuji Nicest, er I mean Newest.
> 
> Did a pre-season cross on this thing tonight. It did what you would expect it to do, rolled, turned, etc. and looks classy while doing it.
> 
> I am realizing now that I posted this pics that you can't really see any of the details whatsoever...you'll have to take my word for it I guess, but I am impressed how well it has been finished with nice cut outs and carefully filed joints etc.


WTF are you talking about? Pretty good pics and a great looking bike! That is one type of vintage bike that I have yet to buy. Your post has got me thinking now that I need an old steel framed cross bike. I've got a modern cross bike that is really my day to day training bike but now have a hankering for something in vintage steel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elev12K

The Fujis are very nice bicycles. I have seen many on overseas forums and I am impressed generally. Overhere (a flat bicycle country near the north sea) you do not really encounter them often. Same story for Zebrakenko. I doubt whether there has been a serious distributor for them.


----------

